# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] Προβλημα με το ανοιγοκλειμα της θυρας των μελανοδοχειων.

## nupogodi

Χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους του φορουμ.Μου εφεραν ενα πολυμηχανημα HP Officejet J6410 το οποιο εχει προβλημα με το ανοιγοκλειμα της θυρας των μελανοδοχειων.Το σκανερ δουλευει μια χαρα και οι αλλες λειτουργειες φαινονται καλες.Ωστοσο δεν μπορει να εκτυπωσει διοτι η θυρα των μελανοδοχειων ειναι μονιμως ανοιχτη καθως το προβλημα βρισκεται στους μεντεσεδες της θυρας οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο που επισυναπτω παρακατω.Τι μπορω να κανω?Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την προσοχη σας.

----------


## nupogodi

Συγγνωμη εβαλα λαθος φωτο πριν ιδου η σωστη.

----------

